# even stumped the yanks



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Im after some opinions on this one, he was born along side some obvious crimsons, but after some better light, he does have pink eyes, now someone on the yank forum says it looks like a ultra miami, others say its taken the hypo effect to the limit, others say ultramel

No this guy is the only one in his clutch, hes not candy, so whats your guess? im thinking its possibly got some ultra in it, cause of the colouring at the saddle borders

new pics


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

visually i say ultramel, but knowing the seller i think that would be unlikely, so maybe its the prettiest crimson on the planet eh


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> visually i say ultramel, but knowing the seller i think that would be unlikely, so maybe its the prettiest crimson on the planet eh


 
yeah, the thing thats got me is all the other siblings are dark eyed, darker crimsons, hes the only one like it in the clutch:lol2:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

If it did have ultramel in it then surley there would be more others in the clutch and also to get such stunning crimsons takes a lot of selective breeding and so I doubt that the ultra gene would have slipped in somewhere. But I suppose that the only way to tell would be to breed it.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Captaincaveman..... the title of your thread suggests it is difficult to confuse an american..... this is simply not the case. look at their president.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Hmm this is a tricky one my guess is a corn snake


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Captaincaveman..... the title of your thread suggests it is difficult to confuse an american..... this is simply not the case. look at their president.


 
very true:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

not a clue but (s)he's a little stunner!!


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Could it be crimson Amel?
It does look ultramel to me as its like mine but a lot brighter.
What were the parents and it could be the one in the clutch what got all the hets, Gorgeous snake.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Hmm this is a tricky one my guess is a corn snake


2nd that : victory: :crazy:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Captaincaveman..... the title of your thread suggests it is difficult to confuse an american..... this is simply not the case. look at their president.


i like it :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Corny-Dawny said:


> Could it be crimson Amel?
> It does look ultramel to me as its like mine but a lot brighter.
> What were the parents and it could be the one in the clutch what got all the hets, Gorgeous snake.


Not really cause that would look more amel, the pics dont show it totally right, the only other ones ive seen with the weird coloured saddle borders, kinda grey looking, is on my ultramel and sunkissed, which is the hypo effect, its eyes aren't like amels and the belly doesn't look totally amel either

The two possibilities that the yanks came back with were ultramel miami or a crimson taking the hypo to an extreme?:lol2: this may be a wait and see one or a wait and breed:lol2:

Its weird cause ive seen the rest of the clutch and they are totally different:lol2:


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

Could it be double Hypo say Christmas and Hypo or Lava and Hypo, Sunkissed you would spot I guess. That could explain why you only got one from the maths, but that would mean that the other crimsons would be half made up from two different hypos if you now what I mean.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

DavidBra said:


> Could it be double Hypo say Christmas and Hypo or Lava and Hypo, Sunkissed you would spot I guess. That could explain why you only got one from the maths, but that would mean that the other crimsons would be half made up from two different hypos if you now what I mean.


 
well i got a female from the same pairing from last year, so that would make for an interesting clutch:no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's a corn...you can take that to the bank...whatever people did to it....i don't know...but it's a corn!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> it's a corn...you can take that to the bank...whatever people did to it....i don't know...but it's a corn!


 
cheers dude:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

DavidBra said:


> Could it be double Hypo say Christmas and Hypo or Lava and Hypo, Sunkissed you would spot I guess. That could explain why you only got one from the maths, but that would mean that the other crimsons would be half made up from two different hypos if you now what I mean.


not sure this nbreeder would be doing anything that advanced to be honest.


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> not sure this nbreeder would be doing anything that advanced to be honest.


Yeh I do not know the full history, but a keep for sure. : victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> not sure this nbreeder would be doing anything that advanced to be honest.


 
yeah true, but theres something odd about his crimsons, all the heads have the same patterning

last years










head showing the freckles, they all have this?


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

This is one from VMS in Colorado... It has the same odd coloration and they have it listed as a Crimson...

Too bad they have a minimum 2000 dollars for cross boarder shipping otherwise I'd be getting a couple from there, this one included...

Steve


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

beckys_dad98 said:


> This is one from VMS in Colorado... It has the same odd coloration and they have it listed as a Crimson...
> 
> Too bad they have a minimum 2000 dollars for cross boarder shipping otherwise I'd be getting a couple from there, this one included...
> 
> Steve


cheers dude, thats very handy, much appreciated:no1:


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

What was the paring to produce it, crimson x crimson? Where they related?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

DavidBra said:


> What was the paring to produce it, crimson x crimson? Where they related?


 
i got no way of finding out, the breeder wont tell me:censor::lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Based on the info i'd say it's very possibly a (Tyrosine positive albino or T+ albino for short in your case a possible T+ albino crimson.T+ albino i beleave is a recessive gene whitch would explain the reason why you got one assumeing the perants was both HET T+albino and making the siblings possible het T+albinos so likly the parents are related if you got them from the same place as this gene is still fairly rare.When these animals hatch they resemble VERY dark Amelanistic Corns but as they grow they change into an almost Hypomelanistic looking animal. The key here is the eye color... it is RED! These animals are currently hatching out with some strange looking Amelanistic Corns. 

Hatching.
http://www.cornsnakemorphs.com/images/photos/tyroalbino/01l.jpg

Adult.
http://www.cornsnakemorphs.com/images/photos/tyroalbino/03l.jpg

Hatchlings T+ & normal.
http://www.cornsnakemorphs.com/images/photos/tyroalbino/02l.jpg


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL just to add another twist T+ also come out looking like butters and lavenders but do have the correct red eye corour I have them here. 
But your corns genetics do seem to lend towards T+
Paula


----------

